# programa de dibujo y-o simulacion...



## lucifer (May 24, 2006)

hola necesito un programa en el que pueda dibujar un circuito con motores pap y con pics

si es posible que tambien simule


----------



## chuko (Jul 3, 2006)

Probá con Proteus


----------

